# Fluval G3 and G6



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

went to my LFS today and my buddy gave me a demo of the new fluval g3 canister. It blew my mind, but i'm not really sure if i believe it. Anyone bought one yet? i'm thinking about getting rid of my current fluval 205 and buying one of these new ones


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, if nobody has checked these out you need to get out from under your rock. I'm buying one tomorrow


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Im buying the G6 for myself for xmas, the thing is very very trick. Guess its gonna be the backbone of my FW sump system.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I just heard that they might be putting out a new one with a usb drive so you can hook it up to your computer for updates and instant data transfer, so you can keep an accurate log of your parameters


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Great, next thing they will turn on something in the fish to spy on us........


Sounds neat, Should be on a wireless set up as well.


----------



## jftmd (Nov 7, 2008)

Eheim for me the cartridges cost 25 to 35 dollars to replace I cannot see the cost justification when Eheim which I own several have been running Flawlesssly for 20 plus yrs on various tanks but hey to each his own just 495 dollars for a filter seems a bit much and then to have to pay almost as much as 35 a pop to replace individual cartridges seems alot . Love the Aquaclears hang on but I will stick with eheim for canisters. Good Luck!


----------

